

A Simple Swipe on a Phone, and You’re Paid - riffer
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/30/technology/personaltech/30pogue.html?_r=2&ref=technology&pagewanted=all

======
shib71
Why can’t everyone accept credit cards? Chargebacks.

It's huge evolution, but receiving money by credit card still has potential
complications.

